# Egypt:  best timeshare for SCUBA diving?



## Judy (Jul 30, 2007)

We're planning a Nile River cruise in October 2008 and would like to spend a week on the Red Sea during the same trip.  Can anyone suggest which timeshares are in the best locations for SCUBA diving?


----------



## Cotswolder (Jul 31, 2007)

As far as I know one of the best resort areas for SCUBA is Sharm el sheikh. Not sure what timeshare units there are there


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 18, 2007)

besides Sharm i also know of the Oberoi here >
http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotels-g297549-Hurghada_Red_Sea_and_Sinai-Hotels.html

(3 pages of other hotels listed, and SCUBA is listed as an activity)

wow.. RCI has a lot of Egypt properties.. "Red Sea" and "South Sinai" aren't very helpful "locations" though...


----------



## Judy (Aug 19, 2007)

I found the Oberoi on Trip Advisor, but I can't find it on RCI.  I've put in an ongoing search with RCI for Taba Paradise, Dive Inn Resort in Sharm, and Orient Touristic Development in Hurghada.  Those were the only ones that I could find on the Red Sea that RCI claims have SCUBA on site, except one other in Hurghada that would be my 4th choice.


----------



## Kagehitokiri (Aug 19, 2007)

doh, forgot you can search by amenity.

im seeing 6 "Red Sea" resorts with scuba listed as onsite.

and so theyre using "South Sinai" for Sharm. im seeing 3 resorts listed with scuba onsite.

Hilton Sharm Dreams Resort (#7436) 
Domina Coral Bay Resort & Casino (#3239) / "Half Board" "All Inclusive" (#6476)
Amphoras Holiday Inn Resort (#4127) 

Sharm would definitely be preferable. hopefully the Hilton is available.


----------



## Judy (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks, Kagehitokiri


----------

